
Ask HN: Why don't you eat your own dog food ? - Jayakumark
Some Examples<p>1. If you work on Android team but use iPhone personally
2. If you work for facebook but never use or have account with facebook
3. Work for AWS but prefer Azure 
4. Work in Windows Development but use Linux at home<p>Why do you do it and what are the reasons for going with competitor products or avoiding your own product.
======
posguy
Well, it could be the wrong tool for the job, eg. I will likely never port my
cell # to VOIP, its not gonna save me any money to do so.

Another aspect is the employee doesn't want to think of work when doing
something else. For over a decade after my father sold cellphones, he refused
to get one as he considered them personal tracking devices. This was caused by
Law Enforcement sending him records requests regularly, thus he was way too
familiar with how much data AT&T collected about users at the time.

------
informatimago
The answer is in the question!

We know what's the best products, and what are not product, but enslavement or
spying/privacy infringing systems. We use the former, and avoid the later.

On the other hand, our bosses are not that discerning, they only want to
maximize monetary profits, and this mean they will provide average products
for the average (undiscerning) customer. Hence Android, facebook, AWS, and MS-
Windows.

You can get more insights by studing the bell curve.

